# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  طريقة عمل البراتا وبالصور ..

## ملكة الاحاسيس

حبيت اساعد خواتي الي ما يعرفون الطريقة ،، وكنت حاطة استفسار عن الطريقة ولقيتها ايضاً بالنت .. وهاي الطريقة منقولة لكن بالصور ايضاً .. وبالهناء والعافية 


*بسم الله نبدأ:::*
*المقادير:*
*6 اكواب طحين*
*2 كوب ماء*
*8 ملاعق طعام زيت*
*2 بيض*
*نصف ملعقة صغيرة ملح*


*أولا: ضعي جميع المقادير في زبدية* 

*ثانيا: ابدئي بالعجن وإذا عندك خلاط للعجن يكون أحسن لأن العجينه تحتاج إلأى عجن كثير حتى تصير لينه وطريه*
**
*ثالثا: بعدين ضعي العجينه على طاولة العجن وابدئي بالعجن عليها وارفعي العجينه ونزليها بقوه حتى تصير طريه أكثر*
**
*ثم نكورها ونتركها حتى تخمر*
**
*ثم نتاكد من طراوه العجينه وذلك بالضغط عليها..*
**
*ثم تقسم الى كور صغيره مع دهن اليد بالزيت عند كل كوره وتترك ربع ساعه لترتاح..*
**
*ثم افردي الجينه حتى تصبح رقيقه جدا..*
**
*حتى تصبح أكثر رقة شدي العجينه في كل اتجاه ثم ادهني العجينه بالزيت*
**

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

*قومي بجمع العجينه بهذا الشكل

حتى تصبح بهذا الشكل*


*نكمل
امسكي طرف العجينه وارفعيها في الهواء ثم اضربيها على طاولة الفرد حتى تلين اكثر

لفي العجينه على شكل دائرة

الشكل النهائي لها..

كرري العملية حتى تنتهي من جميع العجين

افردي العجينة وتكون سميكه قليلا

سخني التاوه وضعي الاقراص عليها حتى تحمر

قومي بوضع الخبز فوق بعض تقريبا ثلاث ثم قومي بجمعها بيدك حتى يتفكك الخبز قليلا

وهكذا يتفكك

هذا الخبز اللذيذ والهناء والعافية 
الشكل النهائي..


وممكن يقدم مع ايدام هندي او العدس والفول 
وبالعافيه عليكم...
*

----------


## um_shahd

خطيييييييييره ماشاء .. بجربهاا .. عمري ماجربت اسويها

شكلهاا روعة

تسلميييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عنود الصيد

من متى وانا ادور طريقه البراتا وبصور بعد


يزاج الله خير بحاول اجربها ان شاء الله وان قدرت بحط الصور اذا طلعت تجربتي ناجحه ^_*

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

:Smile:  

انا مثلكن خاطري اسويها .. لاني كذا مرة جربتها وما ضبطت معاي .. هالمرة بسويها بنفس الصور .. لاني احس ان طريقة وكيفية العجن تساعد بشكل كبير على نجاحها

----------


## عالية الغالية

انا سويت براتا في رمضان 


بس بمقادير غير 



بحاول اسوي براتا واصوره لكم

----------


## كميلا

شكلهاااااااااا واااو
يوعتينا...

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> انا سويت براتا في رمضان 
> 
> 
> بس بمقادير غير 
> 
> 
> 
> بحاول اسوي براتا واصوره لكم


 اكيد احنا بانتظارج  :Smile:

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

يآآآ خطيـــــره انتي هنيه واحنآآآآ نقووول وين مختفيه الدبه.. :Smile: 

الصرآآآحه شكلهاآآآ خطيــــــــر..ان شاآآآء الله بجرب اسويهاآآآ وبفتك من منت بشكآآآرنااا..خخخخخخ :Big Grin:

----------


## missing

جزاج الله خير .........بجربها ان شاء الله

----------


## مسافات

تسلم اييدج .. والله يعطيج الف عاافيه

----------


## عود معطر 2007

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## شروق زايد

مشكورة الغااااااااالية ..

----------


## السيدة الأولى

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## @أم عمر@

عجييييييييييييييييييييييب

----------


## الريـم2009

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## غلا بن شامس

تسلم ايدج

----------


## ام مياري

تسلميييين

----------


## cupcake_girl

ماشالله روعه نفس طريقة بيتنا تسلم الايادي

----------


## ام فاطمة84

تسلم ايدج حبيبتي صراحه سهل وحلو واحلى من مال المطاعم

----------


## UmSawaf

تسلم ايدج اختي

----------


## Noodle

حلاته ويا شاي كرك

----------


## LADY LOVE

الله براتاااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
شكرا على النقل

----------


## حرمه يديده

بصراحه شغله ><
. يا حلاته الجاهز خخخخخخخخخ
يسلمو حبيبتي ^^

----------


## zomorod

وايد روعة 

تسليمن الغالية 

بالتوفيق

----------


## جرجيرة

ما شاء الله عليج فنانة

----------


## غـزالـ العـين

الله حلو ......

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

يا سلام ع البراتا مع العدس 


براتا اندراني ....>>> بشكارتنا

كانت تضرب من الخاطر والله نسمع الضرب في الصاله نعرف انه اندراني تضبط البراتا خخخخ

----------


## موزاني2

تسلم ايدج

----------


## لؤلؤة ah

تسلم ايدج والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## n3amoory



----------


## فديت ولدها

ما شاء الله حلو البراتا

----------


## شوق الاماراات

ماشاءالله عليج فناانه اول مره اعرف انه جي يدورونها ويعذبونها تعذيب خخخخخ

----------


## ذربه المعاني

تسلميييين  :Smile:

----------


## mariam2004

انزين اختى انتي استخدمتي طحين رقم 1 بس انا بجربها

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

عجييب

----------


## nanousa

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## فرفوشة 1

تسلم ايدج والله يعطيج العافيه يالغالية

----------


## mmks75

:Smile:  yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## عسل 1

روووعة واللله خاطري اجرب 
بس اخااف مايضبط ويايي

----------


## be..gorgeous

طريقة سهلة وواضحة

تسلمين الغالية ألف شكر

----------


## كروشيه

شكلها لذيذة
اكيد بجربها
وبخبرك النتيجة

----------


## ٌR.I.K.U

تسلميين يالغالية

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

شكله مشهي يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## مهاري الحلوة

مشكورة الغالية تسلمين

----------


## النهديه

ان شالله بطبقها وتظبط وياي

----------


## مون لايت

من متى وانا ادور طريقه البراتا وبصور بعد

----------


## pinky pearl

أنا اسويها بما انها الوجبة المفضلة عند ريلي

بس طريقتي غير 

اسوي طحين ، ملح، حليب نيدو ، ماء ، زيت 

وطريقة الفرد بعد مختلفة 

بس مشكورة بجربها احب الاشياء اليديدة

----------


## ام اليازي1

لازم اجربها لان بخاطري اتعلم البراتا

----------


## ام عفارى2007

*اممممممممممممم من ما يحب البراتا ....اكيد لذيذ وطيب 
تسلمين الغالية ...وان شاء الله بطبق الطريقة*

----------


## ام خالد2010

وانا بعد بجربها عيبتني طريقثج وتسلميننننننننننننن

----------


## مهاري الحلوة

واااااااااو يوعتينا والله ^_^

----------


## راعية مواجيب

يعطيج العافية

----------


## زعفرانة أصيلة

اللهمِ إنيْ أسالكَ 
علماً نافعاً 
و رزقاً طيباً 
و عملاً متقبلاً

----------


## أم عادل *

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## لحظات عابرة

تسلم ايدج على الطريقة
اموت في البراتا... اسويها سندويتش ويا جبن كرافت واغمسها في شاي حليب لذيذ

----------


## wima1892

مشكوره ياقمر

----------


## ليالي~

روووعه 
مشكوره فديتج

----------


## uaaemoon

مشكوره الغاليه على الطريقه

----------


## وردة الجوري 2

:12:  :12:  :12: مشكوره وتسلمين

----------


## نظرة برائة

مشكووووووورة ع الطريقة

----------


## نبض وفى

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## آنسات

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## *الفلاسيه

يميي .... ان شاءالله بجربها ... عاد الله يعين شو بخبص

----------


## غلايH

يمي يا فخاطري شكله لذيذ


يسلمووووووووووووو على الطرح غلاتي

----------


## بـنت_زاايـد

*انا ابغي احب البراتا حق الكروووش*

----------


## mooon shj

رووعه الطريقه

----------


## شواقة

تسلم ايدج اختي

يبالي اجربها واعلم البشكارة

بس اتعلمها انا الاول هههه

----------


## ahlamthani

يسلمو ع الصور والاكله

----------


## juju

رووووعه

----------


## تسونامي

تسلم ايدج يا الغالية

----------


## om asma

واو الطريقة سهلة وايد وحلوة

----------


## دلع ريلها

ما شاء الله حلو

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

تسلم يمناااااااج

----------


## aloshe

wooooow
يسلموا شكله روعه

----------


## ورده نرجس

مشكوره بس صعبه ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## ام احمد 1997

للرفع

----------


## بنت قانون

الله لذذذييييييذ ^^

----------


## سيدة الوروود

تسلم الايادي

----------


## LADY LOVE

يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## ميـــاسة

يميييييييييييييي

----------


## ^%سمر%^

ربي يروفقج ... مشكوووورة ...

----------


## ام رفيده

يعطيكي العافيه يالغلا

----------


## Alka3biyah

انا فااشله في شي اسمه عجائن  :Frown: 

بس طرييقتج شكلها رووووعه ......

يعطيج العافيه الغاليه

----------


## همس المشأعر

شكرا ع الطريقه

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

ماشاالله عليج انا اموت فشي اسمه برااتا تسلمين عالوصفه الروعه وان شاالله بطبقها جريب

----------


## ام علالي

تسلمين ع الافكار الحلوه

----------


## دلع الحوامد

الله يعطيج العافية

----------


## دلوعة قلبها

صدق صدق روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## Jathebeyah

يم يم يم يم يم

ابا كيما وبراتا سباااايسي

----------


## shames123

يم يم مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة وسلمت ايدينج

----------


## Asma Khalil

نااااااايس ما شاء الله عليج فكرة يديده و حلوه شكرا ع الموضوع

----------


## أم الحلو 2010

تسلم إيدج

----------


## جنح الليل2

يزاج الله خير اختي/// بس بسألج الطحين رقم كم؟

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

اختي الطحين المستخدم في عمل البراته رقم 1 عشان تكون العجينة خفيفة ومطاطية

----------


## هتون الامل

مشكوووره يا عمري ع النقل المميز تصدقين اليوم كنت بسأل واحده من صديقاتي

اذا تعرف طريقته او لا وسبحان الله اخذتنا السوالف ونسيت اسألها  :Smile: 

والحمدلله حصلت الطريقه هنا تسلمين فديتك  :Smile:

----------


## cherry1

تسلم ايدج

----------

